
Show HN: Property Inspection and Insurance for Home-Sharing - ivanzhou
http://www.comethome.com/
======
ivanzhou
Hi HN!

We put together a product to help bring safety and transparency to home-
sharing. We offer free property inspections and give hosts a property profile
with a score (x/100) that they can share on their listings. This way guests
can get an objective view before booking vs. relying on traditional ratings.

We also offer home-sharing liability insurance that is platform agnostic! We
calculate insurance premiums based on traditional risk modeling combined with
our own inspections. Our prices have come out 20-30% cheaper than legacy
insurance providers.

Let us know if you have any thoughts/questions!

